# 6th Edition 40K Availible to Pre-order!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

All of the 6th ed 40k books are now up on the website to pre-order.

Plain BRB is £45. Collectors Edition £80 and the Gamers edition is £75.




























Theres also an Ultimate bundle for £175:


----------



## Webster 21 (Jul 1, 2010)

Smh @ the ultimate bundle not saving you any money...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I am conflicted on what to get....I do like collectors editions but they are a pain in the ass to carry around (my fantasy one can tell you that...), The gamer edition is pretty cool since its can hold your dice and so on as well.....not to mention those little servo skulls make me lawl....... But over all isn't the regular edition still the best deal...? (I know.....i kinda want the gamer's edition but that's a fair amount of money!)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Webster 21 said:


> Smh @ the ultimate bundle not saving you any money...


Shh.. don't point that out or they'll jack the price up.

@Azkaellon: I'm pondering the Gamers edition myself... The Collectors never seems worth it to me as its just the basic BRB but fancier. That said, not sure that the dice and the bag are worth the extra £30.. though being able to have my dice, templates, codexs etc all in one handy bag would be usefull.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Preordered the basic book and the power cards... the collectors editions would be nice, but I'd end up wanting the basic one to take out and about anyway, so might as well just go for the basic one anyway


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about the gamer ed just for the bag. It would be nice to have something to carry around my dice and measure tape and all that jazz. I hope the construction is not crap.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

To be honest I would just wait for the starter set and get the small rule book (plus two armies).


----------



## cottomkid (Jun 8, 2009)

what are those servo skulls?


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well it's certainly BIG. Thing looks like a phone book. 

I'll be going for the boxed set though. I'd rather pay extra for minis instead of fluff and hobby sections.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> To be honest I would just wait for the starter set and get the small rule book (plus two armies).


While I doubt it will change your mind (wouldn't change mine) most rumors point to there being two starter sets, one DA, one CSM. I imagine you still get the minibook and such though.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Kelann08 said:


> While I doubt it will change your mind (wouldn't change mine) most rumors point to there being two starter sets, one DA, one CSM. I imagine you still get the minibook and such though.


Starter sets have two armies and rumors point to them begin DA and CSM.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> Starter sets have two armies and rumors point to them begin DA and CSM.


In the past yes. Recent rumors thus far have pointed to two separate starters, one with DA and one with CSM. I know what has been common. Rumors indicate a change.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I see nothing about the digital version. Will there be an iBRB?


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

davespil said:


> I see nothing about the digital version. Will there be an iBRB?


Just a rumor a few weeks ago that it would release in September (its release was to coincide with the starter set).


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Obinhi said:


> I'm thinking about the gamer ed just for the bag. It would be nice to have something to carry around my dice and measure tape and all that jazz. I hope the construction is not crap.


It's a man purse... Buy yourself a backpack or something. Are they gonna sell the dice separately?


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

davespil said:


> It's a man purse... Buy yourself a backpack or something. Are they gonna sell the dice separately?


Its a satchel! Indiana Jones carried a satchel. Man purses are those shoestring bags that kids wear.

There will be three dice sets released: munitorium dice (numbered), objective dice (special), and vehicle damage dice (special). They all come in the same lasgun power pack tin. The gaming bag difference is the color.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

basic rulebook $124 australian
gamers edition $207 australian

*slow clap gw*


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Melikor40k said:


> basic rulebook $124 australian
> gamers edition $207 australian
> 
> *slow clap gw*


Gamers Edition is $123 USD (USD=AUD at the moment). If you know anyone travelling overseas, you could get the full gamers set for less than the cost of the basic rulebook. If not... well, GW hates us, what can ya do?


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

cottomkid said:


> what are those servo skulls?


They are objective markers that can hold dice telling how many victory points the objective is worth.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

maddermax said:


> Gamers Edition is $123 USD (USD=AUD at the moment). If you know anyone travelling overseas, you could get the full gamers set for less than the cost of the basic rulebook. If not... well, GW hates us, what can ya do?


too true, i havent bought from a GW here since the dollar went over 0.90c and postage from the states is fairly low, hard to support the local store when you can wait 2 weeks and get stuff for less than half price


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

the ultimate edition is now sold out on the US site


----------



## ZenQuyst (Jun 11, 2011)

You are better off pre-ordering from Weyland: Approx $50 AUD
http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/june-2012/cat_1213.html


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

ZenQuyst said:


> You are better off pre-ordering from Weyland: Approx $50 AUD
> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/june-2012/cat_1213.html


Wayland can't ship GW products outside the EU. Other, less restrictive companies have no issue with it.



> Currently we can ship these items to the entire European Economic Area. Which contains the following countries:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, BFPO Addresses, Bulgaria, Channel Islands, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, Estonia, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Isle of Man, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden and United Kingdom


http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/games-workshop/cat_2.html

This is the link from Maelstrom. 



> Games Workshop's new Terms and Conditions
> Firstly, Games Workshop's new Terms and Conditions, which come into force on the 31st of May 2011. These, among other things, restrict the sale of language products - i.e., rulebooks and codices that are not in English - and, most crucially of all, restrict the sale of all of their products to the European Union, although there are a couple of countries (such as Norway and Switzerland) that are geographically within Europe but not in the EU that we can still sell to.
> 
> The full list of countries that we can sell GW products to is as follows:
> ...


http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=new&ref=212


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

ZenQuyst said:


> You are better off pre-ordering from Weyland: Approx $50 AUD
> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/june-2012/cat_1213.html


Except Wayland are not allowed to ship outside of Europe.


----------



## ZenQuyst (Jun 11, 2011)

That's why my cousin from the UK is getting it


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

ZenQuyst said:


> That's why my cousin from the UK is getting it


Well that doesn't do us any good, now does it! :laugh:

I'm not heartbroken though. I ordered my normal one from my FLGS for $54.

Gotta love 25% discounts on EVERYTHING!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

arizonajirt said:


> the ultimate edition is now sold out on the US site


Didn't save you any money, it was just a 'one click everything' bundle.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Foolishly I've paid the extra £10 for uber delivery.

I bet I still don't get it on Saturday -.-


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Collectors Edition or Gamers Edition... They will both probably have sold out by the time I have been able to decide on this...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Collectors Edition or Gamers Edition... They will both probably have sold out by the time I have been able to decide on this...


Collectors if your not intending to use the book as your every day reference book. You'd be annoyed to get it dog eared. 

Gamers if you want something you can use and be practical with.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Doelago said:


> Collectors Edition or Gamers Edition... They will both probably have sold out by the time I have been able to decide on this...


That sounds very familiar... though I might go for the Collector's Edition if I do not decide to go for the cheaper option of the regular version.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Got the gamers edition because I liked the bag - has seperate pocket for codices/notepad and three little pockets for phone + dice + tape measure.

If the construction is crap then my dad has an expensive sewing machine and I can just triple-seam everything myself.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

We just had a quick chat with GW on the phone about the servo-skulls. Apparently they come with the Munitorum dice set. We asked if that meant they were definitely in the Gamer's edition, and got an 'erm'.
I'll be getting out the grot-prod if I don't get mine


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Majere613 said:


> We just had a quick chat with GW on the phone about the servo-skulls. Apparently they come with the Munitorum dice set. We asked if that meant they were definitely in the Gamer's edition, and got an 'erm'.
> I'll be getting out the grot-prod if I don't get mine


They are included in the actual tin, so yes, they come with the gamers edition


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Collectors if your not intending to use the book as your every day reference book. You'd be annoyed to get it dog eared.
> 
> Gamers if you want something you can use and be practical with.


Bought the Collectors to showcase on the shelf, and the Gamers Edition for actual use.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

God you must be rolling in money, i have just enough for the normal one haha


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Gamers' Edition ordered 

Really psyched about some of the stuff that's coming in 6th. Edition...


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Ouch... it hurt more to order a Collector's Edition than I thought it would, especially considering my money box decided it wanted to fall on my head. Maybe that was a sign?


----------



## ehafh (Jun 9, 2012)

not sure what to get, the prices are all way more than i had expected.

the gamers edition looks cool but that bag looks very cheaply made, single stitch.
i'm guessing it's just something cranked out and made in china or something.
even the CE version says its a leather like material, so it's basically cardboard and tolex 
like used in a guitar amp cabinet. seems like a better idea to go basic and invest
in more models or paints, or buying a case from someone who only makes cases / bags.
but it would be a lie if i said the hype isn't killing me right now haha.

maybe i'll just wait for the mini rulebook. or buy the starter set when it drops.

that CE could be a nice investment to put up on eBay though


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Ho hum... Gamers edition, just couldn't see getting the collectors edition


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Just got the normal edition! I dont see the point in spending much more than £45 ufortunately for flashier paper and a bag i wont use as i already have one. Plus i'd be wary to read it!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I was dithering over the CE, but the only real reason I wanted it was the novelty of being one of 4000 people in the world. I figure basic is better, £35 more minis!


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

The Meddler said:


> I was dithering over the CE, but the only real reason I wanted it was the novelty of being one of 4000 people in the world. I figure basic is better, £35 more minis!


Thats what i figured too. Earmarked that money to spend when i finally see whats good or not.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Will be just the standard BRB for me.

The other versions look very nice, but a little out of my league at the moment.


----------



## vetsgtnamaan (Feb 19, 2011)

I put my order in for the CE solely cause it has a Dark Angel on the front. I am always up for buying anything with the first legion on the cover.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

BRB....Save the $$$ for the start/box sets. I'll use my extra $ for models/paints+ recreational magic.


----------

